# At which age did you move out?



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm so scared fo moving out.. I don't think I could handle it. There are so many things you need to take care of...

When did you move out?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

24.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

I moved out temporarily when I was 17, and then permanently when I was 19.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I moved out at 18, moved back in at 25 after many lovely years of having my world just as I liked it. I'm hoping to move back out in the next 5 years, unless my plans completely crumble.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Still living with my parents.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

18, but then I moved back in at 21.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I want to move out by my mid 20s but I'm not sure if I'll even afford it.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I am 21 and I haven't moved out.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Ain't moved out yet and don't intend to.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

17. I grew up in a sleepy little town and couldn't wait to get the hell out.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

18 for college.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I moved out at 20 for 1 year but moved back with my parents.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

18 for university, but back in at almost 23 when that was over. Don't worry, OP, it's not that hard


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

i moved out when i was 18 then i moved back in, and then out again several times. now i own my house, and i pay property taxes boooooo


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I moved with an aunt in Florida when I was 18, but I "officially" moved out on my own when I was 19 for college. 

I'm living back home for them moment, though. I'm 24.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I haven't. I quite like it here o___o


----------



## Hanalila (Jun 30, 2012)

I was 26. Wait. Either right before my 26th, or right before my 27th. Something like that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I moved on my own at 18, but i was living alone in my mom's house at 17. She was always at her boyfriend's house.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

20. No movement.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Left at 18
Returned home at 19
Left again at 20, and have been away ever since.
(voted 21 cause I felt like it)

Technically I have "moved out" for educational purposes, but I'm still 100% financially dependent on my parents. I have no idea what I'll do when I graduate and can't justify living far away on my parent's money anymore. I don't wanna move back to Boringtown, USA with them again. :stu


----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm 20 and haven't moved out yet. I don't plan to move out until I get my college degree and find a job.


----------



## boohooha (Oct 16, 2013)

I am 20 still living with parents. I will move out if I get a job.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

17. Im 19 now, will never be able to live with parents once you've been on your own


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I was 18 when I moved out. I have always enjoyed living on my own


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I was 19 when I moved out. Now I'm 21 and may need to move back with my parents.:hug


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I moved out at 22. Best decision I have made so far.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

It's normal in my culture that even being an adult to be living with your parents. My aunts and uncle still live with their mom and they are in their late 30s, some are in their mid 40s.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I haven't moved out yet, but I plan to in the spring when I'll be 27 or just about to turn 27.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

16


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in my last year of high school now so I haven't moved out yet, but I plan to next year if I get accepted into a certain college. I really hope I get accepted


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

18, but I just live with my brother. I'll probably move back in with my parents eventually.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

20. It lasted 1 year, been living with parents since. Good experience though, but couldn't stand the people I was living with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

22. I moved back home for about 8 months and then moved back out again 2 months ago.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

16, but I moved back and forth several times.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm hoping to move out again before 24, more long term. I might be moving out for a month soon, we'll see though..


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'll probably never move out, my parents will eventually die and I'll be there all alone.


----------



## IddaKnoe (Sep 29, 2013)

I was 16, and married when I moved out. In the state I lived in marriage that young was legal with parental consent. We got married and moved far away so he could go to school, not because I was pregnant. As much as I want children now that I'm settled, I'm thankful I didn't bring a helpless little person into my choice. I have nothing but respect for young mothers since I've only been through a fraction of what they have. 

I wouldn't recommend moving out at your age, assuming you are 16 like your profile says. There is a lot to take into consideration. Suddenly you have all the responsibilities of being an adult, and a lot of them are responsibilities you didn't realize you were going to have. Getting an apartment with out support or help could be difficult. If you don't already have a job, the options can be limited. From a realistic point of view, it's difficult to trust a young person. No matter how responsible you might be, there was someone before you who wasn't. That's not to say there aren't some good people out there who want to help. 

You have to understand how to work a budget. In the States, they suggest at least 30% of the money you have each month, after taxes, should to go to rent alone. After that, you factor in your bills, and your food. Unforeseen expenses always pop up, with out fail.

Yet, the luxury of being out on your own is amazing. If you have a supportive family, and can manage to stay with them until you are ready, then do it. The more you can save up, and learn before you leave is one less thing you have to worry about. Moving out isn't as scary if you prepare yourself for it. Keep a level head, be extremely careful how you spend your money, and have determination. It's a long difficult road, but it's worth it.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

IddaKnoe said:


> I was 16, and married when I moved out. In the state I lived in marriage that young was legal with parental consent. We got married and moved far away so he could go to school, not because I was pregnant. As much as I want children now that I'm settled, I'm thankful I didn't bring a helpless little person into my choice. I have nothing but respect for young mothers since I've only been through a fraction of what they have.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend moving out at your age, assuming you are 16 like your profile says. There is a lot to take into consideration. Suddenly you have all the responsibilities of being an adult, and a lot of them are responsibilities you didn't realize you were going to have. Getting an apartment with out support or help could be difficult. If you don't already have a job, the options can be limited. From a realistic point of view, it's difficult to trust a young person. No matter how responsible you might be, there was someone before you who wasn't. That's not to say there aren't some good people out there who want to help.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your helpful words, IddaKnoe !  But at the moment veeery far away from moving out.

My parents are both unemployed and get unemployment assistance so we really don't have any money left except for food, taxes and all kinds of bills. My father got fired a few years ago because of his age (50). Therefore I can't really get any support from my parents. I don't got a job either so there's no money to move out anyway. I'm nearly at the end of school (10th grade) but I'm far away of applying for jobs as I don't even really know what I want. Also my marks are pretty bad so it's gonna be difficult to find someone who could take me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I was 18 when I first moved to a crappy cheap apartment near the college I attended. It felt very releving to had been on my own, not having to miss my family too much since I went to see them every weekend.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't know if I should consider myself moved out or not. I live in a dorm at my college during the school year, but I still go home during the holidays. However, next year it is possible that I'll be getting an apartment with my sister (which I never thought would happen willingly) in the city we're both possibly going to school in, and I'll be 21 then.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

When I got my job at 23. I think I rather be homeless than move back with the parents..


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I moved out temporarily at 17 for uni but stayed at home during the holidays. I've just finished that but I'm going to be moving out for a year in a few weeks so we'll have to see how that goes. I dunno when I'll move out for good. I would rather do it sooner than later but its just making enough money which is the problem.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

moved out at 20, back at 22, moved back out at 23, and moved back in at 30-haven't moved back out. ( 34) :blank


----------



## pinkkeith (Jul 25, 2013)

I moved out a week after I graduated from high school, came back when I was 22. Left again when I was 23, came back when I was 31. Left again about that same age.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

If you get along with your parents, and they are ok with you staying with them then staying at home is not a bad idea. Economically, it is often a superior choice to moving out on your own. Not having to pay rent, food, and other bills can allow you to build up a nice amount of savings, and give you more options in terms of career advancement. While your family takes care of you now, you can take care of them in old age. It can work out well for everyone.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

23.

Kudos to the people 17 and below, I doubt I would have had the courage at that age.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

20 and haven't moved out yet. I want to move out for college as soon as possible.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

17. I though i was a real big man. I really did miss my moms cooking.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

my uncles and aunts still live with their mom, it's part of my culture for us to still live with parents even as adults


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm 23 and still live with my mother. I'm planning to move out this year, though. Just need to find a decent place that's not too expensive.


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

Scrub-Zero said:


> 17. I though i was a real big man. I really did miss my moms cooking.


I know what you mean m8. As soon as I moved out the one thing I really missed was my mums cooking, and all the other stuff I took her granted for, especially clothes washing and ironing! xD


----------



## xerces (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, so many people living at home. no wonder everyone's depressed


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

xerces said:


> Wow, so many people living at home. no wonder everyone's depressed


Yep, pretty much lol still at home right now and I'm 21. I am studying though so its more for financial reasons, I finish soon and am hoping to move out once I find a job.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I left at 17 to go live in the dorms.


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

17 and haven't been back since then lol I am now 20


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I moved out when I was 22...
Moved back in when I was 25....
Moved back out at 27...
Moved back home at 29...

Now I have sort of an apartment dwelling, and I plan to have two other rooms besides mine, so the entire right side of the upstairs. Eventually, I will get my own apartment again.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

maybe when im 25-27 i can maybe move out. right now i can't


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

15. But to the streets


----------

